# value of remington



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

My dad has a remington 700 bdl .243. He is thinking about selling it. He used to hunt groundhogs with it ,but bad knee has kept him from that. Can anybody give me a ballpark price to ask for it. It is used but well maintained. It just has a little wear down at the butt plate. It's a blued standard barrel with a simmons 2 by 10 44mm scope.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Just a rough guess but with the scope I don't think I would take any less than $550 for it.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

A Remington 700 BDL is a great gun and generally are an easy sell. A .243 is a popular caliber for varmints and deer. I would ask $450-$500 if it's in good condition. Keep in mind you can buy brand new, an economy priced high powered rifle/scope package for $299-$399. A BDL is a better grade gun and sometimes can sell quick.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm in the same ballpark as the other guys, around $500-$550. The 700's in general & BDL's specifically are very popular weapons & hold their value very well. If someone wants a quality gun with nice wood, they won't be looking at the $300 brand new ones.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

compare prices with what they are selling for on gunbroker.com


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

T-180 said:


> weapons & hold their value very well. If someone wants a quality gun with nice wood, they won't be looking at the $300 brand new ones.


True that. The composite rifles are probably excellent shooters, I just dont find much character in plastic stocks.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lone wolf-Have a friend that hunts PA and wants a caliber for deer and varmints. Told him a 6 mm or .243 cal. would be the ticket. Let me know if you post for sale and I will watch on marketplace for it. Pics of gun are always helpful in sale.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys. Kenlow1 he is still up in the air wether to sell it. I"ll Pm you if he makes a choice.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

take a look at armslisting.com and see what the going rate is for the gun you can search by state and get a decent idea of asking price. If your not wanting to sell it yourself, you can try and have it listed with gunrunner.com he has an online auction site that i've used to list a few things and made a decent amount of money. he's out of Burton Ohio. nice guys, worst part of going in his shop is that there are all these guns for sale and your like a kid in a candy store, your not allowed to touch any of them however! good luck!


----------

